
Interview: TipJoy CEO, Abby Kirigin - drm237
http://knightknetwork.com/2008/02/18/interview-tipjoy-ceo-abby-kirigin/
======
ivankirigin
David at KnightKnetwork is such a delightfully eager early adopter.

------
redorb
With this much press about TipJoy. I think they will go through a period of
"false success", I would love to hear how many visits came from TechCrunch and
other sources vs returning visits.

~~~
ivankirigin
Only a fraction of our uniques are from TechCrunch actually. I'm quite pleased
with that. More soon.

------
zenlinux
It seems to me that the hardest part about this kind of business is modifying
people's behavior. Removing barriers to leaving a tip is one important aspect
of that, but the second is the cultural attitudes of when and how much to tip.

I'd like to see this kind of model succeed, but how can you transition from
the concept most of us have of the web as "free beer" to something one has an
obligation to tip?

~~~
Tygerdave
I don't think the point is to create an obligation but to provide an avenue.

At least the way I see it, TipJoy and similar services are not trying to take
away the "free beer", but give you a way to buy a guy a beer if he helps you
out or tells you a good story.

~~~
ivankirigin
Indeed. Our hope is actually that there will be more free beer, as people have
a way of getting something back for making it.

------
lanceusa
This might be the brightest idea as of late, but I just have a feeling it
won't work. Thats just my 2 cents...now tip that.

~~~
ivankirigin
Anyone who wants to tip this comment can submit it and any other url on
tipjoy.

------
mattmaroon
Ha, I accidentally tipped them the 10 cents I've earned so far.

~~~
ivankirigin
That question mark next to his tip-this button is fiendishly close.

------
fpettit
Interesting article.

